# Whining



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

All.. my old RV has quite a whine from (I imagine) the Diff. Goes when off-load, downhill etc..

Any one else have this, Chevy twin wheel set up...

It sounds a bit like a bus, I dont particularly mind it, and will check the oil level when i can, but I really dont want to join Ian right now 

John


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

John
Sounds like the mesh between you crown wheel and pinion has changed,caused by either the pinion bearing worn or the drive flange coming loose.
We used to set up the mesh when building axles using a *** paper to check the mesh, either way it's going to be a garage job.
Regards Loddy


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Loddy..
So essentially, a worn Crown wheel or Pinion or most likely both..
I guess I can drive it for a long time as is?
JJ


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry Loddy i didnt read that properly first time.

Gears are probably ok but there is movement between them and that's what may need fixing.. understood

J


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Or oil


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Dodgey..

I guess I was really trying to find out that the noise is not right.. having not owned anything US or an MH before i wasnt sure..

But I am a mechanic to a point and should know better really, axles wouldn't sound like that when new,,,,



'Quo rock!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dodgey
If it was low on oil it would be noisey on the overrun as well
Loddy


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ah ok..

I am not 100% about whether it disappears on overrun...

It def. stops when off throttle... no load...

but on overrun there is reverse load...

I will check oil sometime, before i worry too much


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Loddy, yup, oil logic is if it hasn't got any/low it'll last a little better with some, though wont sort it.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

John - you have PM.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

John, I don't blame you!

Ian

PS: Can't we start a Chevy rear axle section?


----------

